# Cat close up



## Ady (Apr 14, 2010)

Caught it basking in the sun and it wasn't for moving so I shoot a number of frames off, quite like this close up:


----------



## Ady (Apr 14, 2010)

Another from today:


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 14, 2010)

definitely nicer than the stereotypical pet snap shots


----------



## Ady (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Mesoam. In the 1st one when at full size you can actually see me quite clearly laid down taking the shot in his eye!


----------



## cnutco (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the shots!

What set up did you use?  Light or speed light off camera to the right?

Like I said, I love the shots with the first one being my fav.  The only thing in both is the light source is washing out the front paws to the point where it is distracting my eye from the rest of the cat.  Could you move the light source farther away from the cat or tone the speed light back a notch or two?  Or both?


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2010)

weird! Looks EXACTLY like the cat that is chillin on my windowsill right now. Great shots.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice backlight on the second one.


----------



## Ady (Apr 15, 2010)

The lighting was natural sunlight from a large bay window to the right. He was lying 3/4 in the bright light and 1/4 in the shadow which was not perfect so I had to lighten some dark areas in PS. Was all quite quick from when I saw him to grabbing my camera and firing off some shots - cats don't wait around for you to adjust much, was lucky he stayed docile as long as he did!
I know what you mean about the paw, given the very bright light I could actually have shot with a smaller aperture and got the paw in focus without the washing out....that's the trouble with rushing I guess. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ady (Apr 15, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> weird! Looks EXACTLY like the cat that is chillin on my windowsill right now. Great shots.


He has been out a while now................!!


----------



## Ady (Apr 16, 2010)

Caught him again today in a similar spot, different lens:


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

the second shot is awesome!


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 16, 2010)

As soon as I get brave enough I will post some pics of my cats. They are my models atm.


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 18, 2010)

wow nice one


----------



## talula (Jun 4, 2010)

I like it!  I don't always like pet pictures, which is why I've strayed from taking pics of my "children" but I really like how this turned out and it makes me want to cuddle with the kitty and take a nap!


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2010)

Ady said:


> Caught him again today in a similar spot, different lens:


If looks could kill, you'd be dead.

*Cats don't have owners!!....... They have staff.*

Best of the bunch. The others I was wishing for enough DOF to have the paw in focus.


----------



## soul dog (Jun 13, 2010)

Ady said:


> Caught him again today in a similar spot, different lens:


I love this one. He looks pissed.


----------

